# Heels and shorts?



## TrueRiot (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you think of this look? I want to try it but I know there are some rules to pulling it off. Anyone have suggestions and/or pictures?


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2008)

Look at Jennifer Aniston and how she does it, I think that's a pretty flattering style.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

You can definitely do it.  Maybe a wedge or a 3-in thin heel.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 25, 2008)

wedges with any short length, regular heels with bermuda shorts.


----------



## beth_w (Mar 25, 2008)

Think Beyonce.


----------



## TrueRiot (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I'm looking at some pictures now!


----------



## pahblov (Mar 25, 2008)

I never wear shorts without heels because I'm pretty short so I like it when my legs look longer, and more defined.


----------



## TrueRiot (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_I never wear shorts without heels because I'm pretty short so I like it when my legs look longer, and more defined._

 
I'm a shortie as well, so this is why I was inquiring. I love how heels lengthen my legs.


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 26, 2008)

A beautiful pair of high heels will not only make your outfit look hot but your thighs and calves will look very defined as your muscles stretch with every stride.  I agree with erine1881...wedges for any length of shorts, a sandal with a lower heel for longer shorts and I recommend getting some short shorts (for night time playing) and some nice 3 inch heels.   Go for it girl, just be ready for the stares and the compliments.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beth_w* 

 
_Think Beyonce._

 
Oh God!  Don't think Beyonce.  Think Rihanna.  

It can be a hard look to pull off but it's doable.


----------



## fleckspeck (Mar 26, 2008)

A dressy shirt, black shorts, and heels always looks hot


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 26, 2008)

I recall seeing Jennifer Aniston on the Letterman show or something along those lines, wearing a black shirt and a black pair of shirts with tanned legs and heels. I fell in love with her after that. Shorts are MEANT go be worn with heels!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 26, 2008)

I love shorts with heels. Just one thing to avoid- highest stilettos possible with shortest shorts possible. Done any other way and it's hot.

I love wearing cuffed shorts, not daisy dukes but not bermudas either, with peeptoe wedges.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Oh God! Don't think Beyonce._

 





  i was thinking the exact same thing!  i can't stand beyonce for many reasons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fashion is one of them.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 26, 2008)

I like wedges and shorts...I just can't imagine heels and shorts...maybe if it was a retro type [closed] round toe.  Something chunky...but not stripper skinny stiletto heels.  If that makes sense.  Haha too many adjectives.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I like wedges and shorts...I just can't imagine heels and shorts...maybe if it was a retro type [closed] round toe. Something chunky...but not stripper skinny stiletto heels. If that makes sense. Haha too many adjectives._

 
definately round toe or peep toe.  but i still say only with bermudas.  anything shorter borders on hooker-esque.  if you're gonna go shorter, switch to the wedges.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 26, 2008)

I do it all the time in the summer. It looks hot! Wedges are cute too with denim shorts. And black stilettos with pin striped black shorts - my fav


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





  i was thinking the exact same thing!  i can't stand beyonce for many reasons!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fashion is one of them._

 
Thank you! If you're gonna "Think Beyoncé", you'd might as well think "Ellie Mae and Jed Clampett".


----------



## Divinity (Mar 27, 2008)

Stilletos are the BEST with shorts!!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 27, 2008)

*it can be done, just dont expose ur whole tummy or have major cleavage going on along with heels + shorts on. 

to me its the same as wearing a short skirt with heels, if ur gonna work ur legs then cover up a lil more on the top

i would say never wear jean shorts with heels though, only wedges. i cant see that looking good.  *


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 27, 2008)

Wedges or platform sandels.....maybe......In Honolulu, heels and shorts mean that you are a rental (charge by the hour).


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 27, 2008)

i wear heels and shorts alot especially on holiday (because of the hot weather) and clubbing


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 27, 2008)

Heels and shorts are hot. But if your wearing short shorts then they have to be wedges!


----------



## beth_w (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Thank you! If you're gonna "Think Beyoncé", you'd might as well think "Ellie Mae and Jed Clampett"._

 
hahaha. I stand proud by my opinion. *folds arms* 

(and I think Rihanna stinks.)


----------



## Babylard (Mar 27, 2008)

has anyone noticed the trend with those grey striped cuff shorts + fishnet stockings + heels? the manicans look reallly hot with modest tops to balance it out.

i love my wedges and kitten heels but im soo self-concious about showing my legs.  i wear a size 3 which is normal i guess, but i feel like my thighs are fatty >_<  i reallly wanna wear shorts outside this summer though lol


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 27, 2008)

I love shorts with heels, and think it can be universally flattering.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 28, 2008)

i like wedges with shorts just not denim shorts. I think it can look trashy though in my opinion but its soo cute when worn right!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_has anyone noticed the trend with those grey striped cuff shorts + fishnet stockings + heels? the manicans look reallly hot with modest tops to balance it out._

 
I have!  I love that look.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 28, 2008)

Ri Ri looking fly in a short jumpsuit & stilettos.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 31, 2008)

^^OMG cuuute!! Thanks for sharing.
I agree.. I like dressy short shorts with a more modest top, with round toe heels (or wedges, like others have said).  Cute!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Wedges or platform sandels.....maybe......In Honolulu, heels and shorts mean that you are a rental (charge by the hour).



_

 







Whaaaaat?!? Oooooh Girl that is sooo Funny! LOL!

Seriously, all I know is...you'd _BETTER_ make sure those are some _CUTE _shoes!!! Don't be stingy on the cuteness! Betsy Johnson has some Fabu Spring/Summer Collection Shoes worthy of wearing with simple shorts, etc., etc.

As always, make sure you have a nice healthy tan on those legs too. _Have self tanner lotion, will travel! _


----------



## TrueRiot (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!

So wedges with short shorts? Got it!

How about peeptoes with short shorts ala Pam Anderson







Of course I would wear longer shorts, my legs aren't spectacular enough for those little shorts, but I like the shoes. I don't have to worry about a tan, as a Woman of Color, I already have that covered. I will oil my legs up so they are soft and moisturized.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Pam looks fantastic there.


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 4, 2008)

I love heels and shorts, I prefer heels to wedges unless I'm going for that causal summer look.


----------



## gabi1129 (Apr 4, 2008)

right now im really loving highwaisted shorts with wedges. they are so cute. and i say as long as there is no booty hanging out of the short you're fine. unless you're at a club or hookin', then wear those booty shorts.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 5, 2008)

i love pam there as well.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 6, 2008)

*pam looks good because her top isnt showing alot of skin at all. it looks sexy but classy*


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2008)

Go for a chunkier heel. Perhaps wedges? Make sure your shorts aren't too short. Done wrong, this look will make you look REALLY trashy.

I suggest wearing a modest top, as well.


----------



## breechan (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with what you guys have said. The shorts and heels can look really nice when done properly. 

*If you show off the gams, then cover the ta-tas! *

A good balance is important. Pick which parts of your body you are going to show off wisely. For the same reason you would wear a less dramatic lipstick if you do a dramatic eye, you do the same with clothes. 

If a young teen wears this, it looks silly though IMHO. 

...And Pam does look awesome in that pic, I think I'm gonna steal that look.


----------



## breechan (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, and a few comments about the heels:

If you want to lengthen the leg, then choose a shoe that doesnt have straps across the ankle or top of the foot (Pam's pic is an example of lenthening). The straps tend to cut the leg line. Also, nudeish colors also have a lengthening effect. This season, nudey bags, shoes etc are hot.

Also with wedges, since your legs are fully on display, a really chunky wedge that might be bangin' with jeans, may look too chunky with a bare leg. 

I think peep toes are super sexy and cute with this look.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 19, 2008)

I know this thread is dead, but I have a question for you ladies!! Does it matter how tall you are when you wear shorts and heels?? I'm 5'10 and when I wear heels and shorts, I feel like a giant!! Should I just wear flats with shorts since I'm already on the tall side?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2008)

Rock your height.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope I don't offend any large women [I'm large myself] but you have to have some skinny, and decent length legs to pull that look off IMO

It's a hot style though.


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 20, 2008)

^^^I'm sorry but I disagree, I'm quite skinny and I prefer when my thighs are slightly more meaty because heels or make your legs look thinner!


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_^^^I'm sorry but I disagree, I'm quite skinny and I prefer when my thighs are slightly more meaty because heels or make your legs look thinner!_

 
Thats how I am. I feel like I'm too skinny to wear heels and shorts. It doesn't give me any shape. I'm like a stick.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_^^^I'm sorry but I disagree, I'm quite skinny and I prefer when my thighs are slightly more meaty because heels or make your legs look thinner!_

 
Having meat on your bones is very different from being "BIG", isn't it?


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Having meat on your bones is very different from being "BIG", isn't it?_

 
Touché, I guess I just misrea you it's just that sometimes people assume skinny can girls where _everything _and no else can.


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have!  I love that look._

 
do you have any links to pics with this, sounds really intresting!
thanks!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

wedges w/ shorts looks really cute. you can pul it off. I'm short, so i'm always trying to wear heels or wedges


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 25, 2008)

I love heels and shorts...I think you just have to balance it with a tunic length top:






Oh and I don't think "shorts and heels" is only for twiggy types. I think anyone thick or thin can pull it off. you just need to make flattering choices and play with length


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrueRiot* 

 
_Thanks for the tips!

So wedges with short shorts? Got it!

How about peeptoes with short shorts ala Pam Anderson







Of course I would wear longer shorts, my legs aren't spectacular enough for those little shorts, but I like the shoes. I don't have to worry about a tan, as a Woman of Color, I already have that covered. I will oil my legs up so they are soft and moisturized._

 
Wear would anyone wear this look? Or who would get away with it? It looks a bit skanky.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't think it looks skanky, it does look flirty, but all her bits are covered, her sleeves are longer, and she's in great shape (in the picture).


----------



## funkychik02 (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Wear would anyone wear this look? Or who would get away with it? It looks a bit skanky._

 
It would be great for a night out!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

Wear a hot shirt, a elegant shorts and heels and you´ll be the summerqueen


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

As long as its done tastefully


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 10, 2008)

I love shorts with peep toe wedges, and a vest!!
My fave outfit:

Khaki cuffed short shorts
White long tunic
Black vest
B & W polka dot peep toe wedges

I get so many compliments when I wear this outfit!


----------

